#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Server Side Technologies >  >  The Data center and The Cloud system !!

## Wondergirl

Hi friends ,

IT support Providers lay out your service options as if there are two Choices Cloud OR data center . 
i don't know about cloud OR data center .

*Could you someone tell me what are the different between Cloud and data center .*  :Frown:

----------

